# Anybody seen the new Samsung LCD's?



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

The ones with the LED backlight? Man, oh man.....suweeeet









They are like an inch thick. And black levels to die for. Amazing. Gotta get one....


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

Looked at one at Best Buy last week. Looked really nice.  A bit to expensive at this point for us.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

HAL said:


> Looked at one at Best Buy last week. Looked really nice.  A bit to expensive at this point for us.


Yeah..I might see how much my cousin can get one for me...he is a custom installer. 

Still they are less than the XBR's and I think have a better picture. Prices will come down soon enough.

I want one.....thinking about the 46"

Those blacks looked like I could dive into the screen


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

I will try and wait until the OLED HDTV's are available at good prices.  Know it is a few years off. 

The contrast on the LED's was very good! Had the best picture in the store that day. 

Went cheap for the first LCD HDTV. Picked up a Magnavox 42" HDTV with 1080p resolution and 29000:1 contrast ratio. Looked pretty good in the store and pretty good with the Xbox360 last night. Cannot complain for $770 with an extended three year warranty.


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

As much as I wanted to upgrade to a larger set later this year, I know it won't happen. (TCA gonna get the bulk off my toy money :snaggletooth

I have checked out the Samsung sets though - really nice.
Maybe by the time I am really ready, they will be more affordable...:smoke1:


----------



## Mep (Jan 28, 2009)

No and I don't want to. I bought a 52A650 a year ago fully knowing good LED LCDs would be out in a year's time but decided to jump in early. Now I don't want to know what I could of had had I waited.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Mep said:


> No and I don't want to. I bought a 52A650 a year ago fully knowing good LED LCDs would be out in a year's time but decided to jump in early. Now I don't want to know what I could of had had I waited.


Trust me...you don't know how wise that strategy is. I want that 46" incher....


----------



## emilsal (Mar 28, 2008)

*They are nice..*

But it didnt get reviews from early reviewers such as CNET etc. A950 is still has the best PQ from Samsung. Aesthetically the new edge lit LED TVs are much better but PQ goes to the LED dimming A950.

Of course its no Kuro Elite.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

emilsal said:


> But it didnt get reviews from early reviewers such as CNET etc. A950 is still has the best PQ from Samsung. Aesthetically the new edge lit LED TVs are much better but PQ goes to the LED dimming A950.
> 
> Of course its no Kuro Elite.


Admittedly I haven't been comparing displays that much in the last year or more. I have seen the Elite's and they are impressive.....but too much$$. I've never seen an LCD that I'd prefer over our existing DLP rptv....until now. Right now we have a sammy led based 61" DLP. The new led lcd's are still sub par on SDTV imo, but just barely....

It will be interesting to see what happens to the price on these in the next 12 months...


----------



## hqubic (Sep 24, 2008)

Saw it at a local Fry's, the picture (BD Madagascar 2) just blew me away. I currently own a 46A550 and that new set looks much better than anything I've seen on my TV (I've watched tons of BD through PS3 + HDMI with PQ setting from avsforum)...


----------

